# Vape juice 12mg nic or higher



## Hardtail1969 (26/4/16)

Does anybody locally sell juice that has higher than 6mg nic?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Does anybody locally sell juice that has higher than 6mg nic?



Speak to @Oupa at Vapour Mountain...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (26/4/16)

Vendors aren't allowed to reply in the main forum


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

Mike said:


> Vendors aren't allowed to reply in the main forum



Go ahead @Mike I have moved it to Who has Stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (26/4/16)

Hi

We have craft vapour, Erc vapes, Boosted, Ambrosia and Larry's vape juice in 12mg

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/e-liquid-80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

www.vapourmountain.co.za
www.complexchaos.co.za
www.vapeclub.co.za


----------



## Eequinox (26/4/16)

Hi there i have some 12mg World Wonders Juices in Stock 

https://vapeolicious.myshopify.com/collections/world-wonders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/4/16)

Vaperite 12mg range but only in 50/50

http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/vaperite/


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Great thread @Hardtail1969 
Thanks for starting it - 
I also think newer and even some longer-term vapers on lower powered gear need higher nic to help with the nic cravings

@Mike hasnt had a chance to respond yet, he makes good juices (Mikes Mega Mixes). If you like tobacco, give his AshyBac a try. Its great in my opinion.

Also, check out @Eequinox above with those World Wonders juices. Table Mountain is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/4/16)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Hardtail1969
> Thanks for starting it -
> I also think newer and even some longer-term vapers on lower powered gear need higher nic to help with the nic cravings
> 
> ...


That seems to be my problem. Low nic.

So i vape and vape and vape..but it doesnt quite kill the craving...and i am on 6mg nic.

I want a juice that wont have me reaching for a ciggarette when i put my kanger down!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> That seems to be my problem. Low nic.
> 
> So i vape and vape and vape..but it doesnt quite kill the craving...and i am on 6mg nic.
> 
> ...



I understand you fully @Hardtail1969 
What Kanger product/coil do you have and what power are you vaping at?
Also, what flavours do you like?

Definitely try 12 or even try 18mg. It might help you a lot. If you get 12 or 18mg of the same juice you have in 6mg you can mix them to arrive at a different strength according to your preference


----------



## Stosta (27/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> That seems to be my problem. Low nic.
> 
> So i vape and vape and vape..but it doesnt quite kill the craving...and i am on 6mg nic.
> 
> ...


Agree with you! I started on an Evod Mega, and 18mg juices. They were way too strong for me at the start and diluted them as @Silver suggested, with buying a 0mg of the same juice and mixing. I ended up with 12mg being the right ratio for that kit (keep in mind it delivers whisps of vape compared to a Subox kit). I'm now happy at 6mg, on the rare occasion I drip or fire up my Crius at 88W, I use a 3mg, but that is more for an experience than nicotine satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/4/16)

Silver said:


> I understand you fully @Hardtail1969
> What Kanger product/coil do you have and what power are you vaping at?
> Also, what flavours do you like?
> 
> Definitely try 12 or even try 18mg. It might help you a lot. If you get 12 or 18mg of the same juice you have in 6mg you can mix them to arrive at a different strength according to your preference



i use a kanger topbox w standard coils, and vape between 25-45w. the higher the watt, or lower, doesnt seem to make the nic cravings go away, it just means i make more or less clouds at the moment.

i have already bought about 6 different kinds of juice, but because all are 6mg, and it seems none are offered in a higher nic, i will have to try some new brands from the suggested ones. i have been chatting to mike about 3 of his, and was thinking of trying the 12mg first.

my concern is that if i go higher, perhaps that will be too strong, and a waste of money. 

as u say, that means getting two sets, so six sets of juice, 6 and 12mg...

almost enough to make me say screw this and keep puffing on my cigs.... almost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> i use a kanger topbox w standard coils, and vape between 25-45w. the higher the watt, or lower, doesnt seem to make the nic cravings go away, it just means i make more or less clouds at the moment.
> 
> i have already bought about 6 different kinds of juice, but because all are 6mg, and it seems none are offered in a higher nic, i will have to try some new brands from the suggested ones. i have been chatting to mike about 3 of his, and was thinking of trying the 12mg first.
> 
> ...


You can always get 12mg and dilute it with VG (Get 100ml for R20 or something at Dischem). It will mute the flavours as well as the nic content, but at least that way you won't throw money away.

I did this as well, because 13 years of smoking meant I couldn't taste much in the juices anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (27/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> i use a kanger topbox w standard coils, and vape between 25-45w. the higher the watt, or lower, doesnt seem to make the nic cravings go away, it just means i make more or less clouds at the moment.
> 
> i have already bought about 6 different kinds of juice, but because all are 6mg, and it seems none are offered in a higher nic, i will have to try some new brands from the suggested ones. i have been chatting to mike about 3 of his, and was thinking of trying the 12mg first.
> 
> ...



No need to waste your 6mg juices. Just get some PG based Nic and up the nic for your juices. The PG will not dilute the flavor much, but can get you to 12mg quite easy. There are several vendors selling 36mg PG nic and @Silver can tell you how much to add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cait (28/4/16)

Hi there!

We have 12mg from Vape Elixir in a few flavours and they are on special now so you don't have to worry about wasting. We do have others that are higher mic content but perhaps the 12 would be a good place to start. 

https://www.justvape.co.za/product-category/vape-elixir/

Cait

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fogmachine (29/4/16)

Fog Machine juice comes in 12mg. 
www.fogmachine.co.za/index.php/e-liquids/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> i use a kanger topbox w standard coils, and vape between 25-45w. the higher the watt, or lower, doesnt seem to make the nic cravings go away, it just means i make more or less clouds at the moment.
> 
> i have already bought about 6 different kinds of juice, but because all are 6mg, and it seems none are offered in a higher nic, i will have to try some new brands from the suggested ones. i have been chatting to mike about 3 of his, and was thinking of trying the 12mg first.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late response @Hardtail1969
Just hang in there - and don't give up.
I promise you, you will find the right strength for your device!

There are several aspects to the vaping juice journey

First, and most important is finding a juice with a flavour you REALLY LOVE! If you can find two or three such juices, you are home and dry! This is the hardest part and involves trial and error - and a bit of luck.

Then its finding the right strength for your setups you are using. If you are on drippers with exotic coils at 100 Watts, then maybe 3mg (or even lower) is the way to go, but if you are on a Subtank Mini - then try 6, 9, 12 or even 18, depending on the coil and power settings.

Having a few devices loaded with different strength juices can also help. So when in need of a major nic hit, you reach for the device with a strong juice in it. For mindless tooting you can use something with a lower strength juice in it.

I have also found that making juices a _bit _stronger or weaker also helps. I have a little 30ml bottle of PG/VG mix which I add to juices if they are a bit strong. And I have some 36mg PG nic and some 18mg PG/VG nic which I add to juices that are a bit weak. I'm not talking about taking a 6mg up to 18mg or vice versa, that would require too much and would likely lead to lots of flavour dilution - but typically reducing from say 18mg to about 14mg or going up from 12mg to about 15mg. That sort of thing.

Another tip - I buy quite a bit of Vapour Mountain's juices. They have quite strong flavour. For example their Strawberry juice. I always get it in 18mg and dilute it down to about 12mg. The flavour is quite strong in these anyway so after dilution the flavour is perfect for me. It's also cost effective.

Yet another tip - one of the nice things about menthol is that it enhances throat hit. I am quite surprised just how much a juice can be transformed by adding a little bit of menthol. Works very well for me with fruits and tobaccoes. Love the menthol kick and the menthol burn on longer slow drags. So if you like menthol, give it a try - get a little bottle of menthol concentrate and put a few _drops _in to tankful of another juice. Shake it and see what it tastes like.

*Bottom line here is that you mustn't give up. *There is so much to try and lots of variations. You just need to try a few things out until you find something you like and works for you. I have been vaping for over two years and am discovering things and still trying to fine tune things all the time. It's a beautiful quest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (13/5/16)

Hi guys,
Looking for some new juice, has to be 12mg though. 
Currently in my rotation is MMM LP, Fetch, XXX, VM Litchi, Roll Over, Berry Nade, Budget Banana and lastly Cow boys apple pie by ELP. Had some lemony creams but sadly it's finished 
Haven't seen any new juices in 12mg, but i'm sure there's a few I haven't.
As you can tell i'm more of a fruity juice guy. 
I'll be in the US at the end of next month and i'll be getting a lot more 12mg's, not that there's anything wrong with what we have here, i'm just looking to change things up for a bit and try refresh my tastebuds 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/5/16)

Hey @ChadB, Fog Machine's Faerie Juice is very nice, I bought a bottle a while ago and enjoying it a lot, it is in my ADV rotation, I posted a Review on the Faerie Juice yesterday you can view it under the Fog Machine Juice reviews, another one that is also very nice is the Lemony Cookie, if you like a Lemon Cream cookie kinda vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/5/16)

Lol, oops I see you had the Lemony Cookie, my bad....


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> Looking for some new juice, has to be 12mg though.
> Currently in my rotation is MMM LP, Fetch, XXX, VM Litchi, Roll Over, Berry Nade, Budget Banana and lastly Cow boys apple pie by ELP. Had some lemony creams but sadly it's finished
> Haven't seen any new juices in 12mg, but i'm sure there's a few I haven't.
> ...



Hi @ChadB 
I have moved your post and the subsequent two posts to this existing thread along similar lines
Scroll up and read through it, i think it may help you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

